# my rescues....nested and now AN EGG!!!



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

thought I had it under control.....my rescued feral pigeons, a pair has bonded ( Spirit and Spot lol) since i rescued Spirit, a male, at new years. the first egg was laid outside in the aviary and broke , I found it frozen in the snow a month ago. I have been constantly checking for another, poking under the poor birds every day! they feel like layer hens.....

until last week i got lazy and they have been confined to the garage for a week, since the weather has been awful outside.

well today....hes on the egg!!!!!!!!!! I was going to remove any eggs the day they were laid, but it could have been there all week  so it may well have a developing chick.

my son want a baby pigeon really badly and has been begging me to let one hatch....looks like his wish may come true??

one is ok....if its too tame we can keep it as a pet....likely true. 

time will tell this is my first....it could be infertile, or may not hatch.....its still winter, crazy birds lol

any um..advice?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You could candle it and see what's inside. Other than that, if you want to see what happens, just let the birds do what they know how to do. 
Keep some food in a small bowl by the nest if you can so that they don't have to get off the egg to eat.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it would be nice for your son to see, esp if you are up to another pigeon, pigeons really like raising babies, and it is only one so they should do well with it, if it hatches....keep us updated.


----------

